
Vim as a Markdown Editor - todsacerdoti
https://secluded.site/vim-as-a-markdown-editor/
======
Shanedora
Hey this is a very well written blog, good job! I tend to do my markdown in
vscode now. However, before that I was using VIM with goyo and
ftplugin/ftdetect for *md files. I guess I'm just lazy now.

Cheers ~ S

